# Litespeed Saber Fixie.



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

Having a few extra parts kicking around, I built up my Litespeed Saber frame into a singlespeed/fixed combination. After having ridden it, it is one of the stiffest rides...no matter how hard I push it, and the geometry makes it a great handler as well.

This is now one of my favourite rides!

Fixotica


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixotica said:


> Having a few extra parts kicking around, I built up my Litespeed Saber frame into a singlespeed/fixed combination. After having ridden it, it is one of the stiffest rides...no matter how hard I push it, and the geometry makes it a great handler as well.
> 
> This is now one of my favourite rides!
> 
> Fixotica



Very cool. How did you get chain tension?


----------



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

*Drivetrain...*

Dave:

Sorry - I should have mentioned it - I picked up a White Ind. ENO Eccentric hub and had a pair of wheels built (with some NOS Mavic rims). I have a Shimano Ultegra crankset, and a double front chainring (44/42), and a White Ind. 16/18 double freewheel on one side and a Phil Woods 16 fixed cog on the fixed side.


Regards,
Fixotica


----------



## >>ECB<< (Feb 21, 2004)

*All I can say is...*



Fixotica said:


> Having a few extra parts kicking around, I built up my Litespeed Saber frame into a singlespeed/fixed combination....


...I wish I had your spare parts bin.  

ECB


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Fast*

That looks quick standing still - w about a ride report.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice, I have an older Litespeed Tachyon Tri bike that I have thought about converting one of these days too.


----------



## Chocolate Monkey (Dec 29, 2005)

Why make a steep triathlon bike into a fixie?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Why not? Most track frames have a steep seat angle.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Chocolate Monkey said:


> Why make a steep triathlon bike into a fixie?


Because he had it and it makes an awesome fixed gear, duh.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

MaestroXC said:


> Why not? Most track frames have a steep seat angle.


Yes they do but uless your actualy racing on the track its pointless. Seat tubes are angled accordingly to the head angle. Track bikes have steep headangles. Thus a steep seattube.


----------



## Chocolate Monkey (Dec 29, 2005)

lampshade said:


> Because he had it and it makes an awesome fixed gear, duh.


To do a triathlon in, maybe...


----------



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

*Reasons & Ride Report.*

FWIW:

Reasons that I built up the Litespeed Saber:
1. I had the frame laying around - I was going to build it up as a tri-bike, but hadn't gotten around to it. Lately, I have been riding fixed/ss almost 100% of the time & loving it.
2. It struck me that the geometry was probably closer to a track frame (original evolution of fixies?), being a bit steeper than a road bike and should provide great handling.
3. I decided to try it out - expand the boundaries - the worst that would happen would be that I take apart again.

Ride Report:
My first ride - The Saber turned out to be an incredible ride as a fixed/ss - it was as good or better than I had hoped for. It felt like a locomotive on the tracks - stiff, stable, sure-footed, confidence inspiring at speed. Then I took it off the trainer and on to the roads  - and it had the same qualities! It seems to cut through the air with ease and carrying more speed on downhills than my other frames. It had the right combination of stability and nimbleness - and it held it's line at speed like no other. I took it on the most challenging ride around here - multiple hills, and it was an awesome machine - I didn't want to get off! I am a heavier rider (@185 lbs) and I pushed it to the extreme - but it didn't flinch! It is now one of my absolute all-round favourites! :thumbsup: 

Fixotica


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

>>ECB<< said:


> ...I wish I had your spare parts bin.
> 
> ECB


Ditto that!!!


----------

